# Java Moss



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

I hav 3 Java Moss clumps/plants in my Piranha tank. I want them to grow like weeds.







What can I do to make them happy, and grow?

Setup:
55 Gallon tank
2-"Natural Daylight" bulbs by Eclipse
Bottle of "Plant Gro" by Nutrafin (using instructions)
1-660 Power Head
1-1140 Power Head

Any sugguestions (i.e. Chemicles, lighting ect.) would be apreciated. Thanks in advace.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Almost forgot.

How much would it help to use the Power Heads to pump air into the tank?
How much airation would the plants want (small amount-medium amount-large amount)?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

the more light you have the faster it will grow!Java moss is an easy plant with minimum demands.
Imagine that i currently have a 30g tank 90% full of java moss...

I don't suggest you to add a powerhead cause it might "uproot" your plants if it creates a lot of curent....


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

here is an example of Java growing!

i just grab some java from my "java" tank.....in order to understand the size check my 'finger'.....the java is at least 7cm thick and it has covered my left arm.....and it is only the half of it!!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

heres a handy link


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Thanks alot guys!


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

i'd say get a plastic cup, like the ones that are used for bettas, but these are a little different. They have slits on the side of them... i think they were especially used to sell java in. Just put a clump in it, put some fertilizer, algae remover, close it, and just let it float on top of the tank, where there's more light. That should be good enough, since i have a cup growing in my betta tank that has no light what so ever.


----------

